# Favorite NOT-NERDY Board/Card Party Game



## Kim G (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a board or card game to play at our Christmas party next week. I want something NOT nerdy because we are going to have a wide range of people at the party. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Dec 1, 2011)

iMAgiNiff: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Games-175-iMAgiNiff-Game/dp/B00000JKWY


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2011)

Could you give me an estimate of the number of people you anticipate attending your party?


----------



## he beholds (Dec 1, 2011)

Catch Phrase! I've played it with good friends, nearly-strangers, and just this past weekend my 75 year old grandma, my parents in their 50's, and my 16 year old brother. Everytime I've played it, everyone there loved it. It's a little pricey ($20-30 depending on where you find it) but a great game for groups!!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 1, 2011)

Telestrations I think. That is how it is spelled


----------



## Tripel (Dec 1, 2011)

Say Anything

The game sat on our shelf unused for years. We gave it a try one night with some friends and had a blast. 
It's sort of like Apples to Apples, but better.

But depending on the size of your party, it may not work. I think it's for up to 8 people.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 1, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Could you give me an estimate of the number of people you anticipate attending your party?



Probably 8-10 people. Nothing big.

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




Tripel said:


> Say Anything
> 
> The game sat on our shelf unused for years. We gave it a try one night with some friends and had a blast.
> It's sort of like Apples to Apples, but better.
> ...



This game looks like a blast. I saw it at Barnes and Noble this morning, actually. I'll have to get it. I don't think it will work for our party because most of the people coming don't know each other, but for family and church friends, it looks like lots of fun.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2011)

Pictionary?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Clue is a fun board game.

Trivial Pursuit is enjoyable for thinking people.

If all thinking people and believers, Bible Trivial Pursuit is enjoyable.


----------



## Zach (Dec 1, 2011)

I like catch phrase a lot. It has resulted in some pretty memorable moments of laughter among friends.


----------

